# Black Water Extract



## Nuance (Jun 12, 2005)

Im just curious as to what a tank looks like with the black water extract used i9n it. If anyone has any pics it would be awesome if you can post it.. Thanks

Justin


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

Black water extracts (Tetra:ToruMin, Waterlife:Humaquat, Sera:Morena) adds humic acids, tannins into the water. This will give your tank wate a brownish tint. Pretty much the same thing that dritwood does. It will lower the pH and take the alkalinity (KH) a bit down.

Regards,


----------



## Nuance (Jun 12, 2005)

harrykaa said:


> Black water extracts (Tetra:ToruMin, Waterlife:Humaquat, Sera:Morena) adds humic acids, tannins into the water. This will give your tank wate a brownish tint. Pretty much the same thing that dritwood does. It will lower the pH and take the alkalinity (KH) a bit down.
> 
> Regards,


Well I guess it would be a wate of money then, Ive got lots of driftwood and my water looks like tea sometimes.

Cool


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

Yes in that case it would.

Regards,


----------



## uhjkool (Mar 26, 2004)

i've used blackwater extract and it only tints your water for a couple days then it clears up


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

uhjkool said:


> i've used blackwater extract and it only tints your water for a couple days then it clears up


did you have carbon in your tank? because carbon will absorb it. i use it in my 125 and it stays brownish untill i do a few water changes.


----------



## Timmy44221 (Oct 11, 2005)

I Use black water extract ocasionaly. Its says on the bottle its not made to tint water, and usualy clears up within a day or two. It adds minerals and vitamins to the water, and does tint it for a week if you dont use carbon (it absorbs it) I use it after water changes, It cant hurt, but I wouldnt buy it regularly. It is intended to simulate the blackwater conditions in the amazon. I do notice that when i dose regularly my P's and angel fish seem more active and happy. Just one man's opservation.


----------



## JustinRice (Feb 24, 2005)

Yes i have used it many times. if you want to use it i suggest switching from carbon to peat. that will prevent the carbon from removing the tint while also helping preserve the tint. The Peat helps keep the water the the PH Levels of the amazon in which the piranhas originate. I really like the look of the black water extract and i beleive the piranhas also do.

Justin


----------



## holier than thou (May 24, 2006)

i just put some in my tank yesterday and i love the tint it gives to the water, makes it looks lots more natural


----------



## 74jabeer (Mar 2, 2006)

i use it all the time,an my pygos seem alot happier and there colours come out more


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

I've used Tetra Blackwater Extract before. Even without carbon in the filters the tannins only lasted about 3 days at the most. It's okay though, because you know the essential vitamins and minerals will be in the water. Plus it will still have a nice effect on your pH.

You can Click Here! for an old topic I started on Tetra Blackwater Extract in particular. There are many different brands out there for you to choose from though.
~Taylor~


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

I use driftwood for my blackwater extract look, and it lasts :nod:


----------

